# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Allmyapps,le site d'installation facile de tous les logiciels,fait le point sur ses 3premiers mois dexistence

## Djug

*Allmyapps, le site d'installation facile de tous les logiciels,fait le point sur ses 3 premiers mois dexistence*





Allmyapps.com a la vocation de devenir le site de rfrence dans le domaine de l'installation de logiciels. En 3 mois, la petite entreprise franaise fait dj parler delle aux US, et compte une communaut dutilisateurs de plus en plus active, et importante.



Allmyapps est le premier site web grand public pour installer et rinstaller tous ses logiciels favoris en 1 clic. Il  simplifie la vie logicielle des utilisateurs de la premire installation du PC jusqu' sa rinstallation.

Sur Allmyapps, l'utilisateur slectionne ses logiciels favoris et les installe ensuite d'un seul coup sur son PC. En quelques minutes, tous ses logiciels sont ainsi prts  l'emploi. Ces derniers sont en plus sauvegards en ligne dans une liste personnelle, mise  jour automatiquement, et rinstallable en 1 clic  tout moment, et sur nimporte quel PC.

Les experts de Allmyapps.com guident les internautes vers les meilleurs logiciels, blockbusters ou logiciels confidentiels : Lquipe travaille sans relche  largir son catalogue dapplications, et est en cours de ngociation avec les plus grands diteurs, afin de commercialiser leurs logiciels sur Allmyapps, en complment des logiciels gratuits dj prsents.



*Allmyapps.com depuis 3 mois*

. 15 000 utilisateurs enregistrs,

. 350 000 logiciels installs,

. 150 000 visiteurs uniques,

. 1 000 000 de pages vues / mois







*Linfo du jour :*

Allmyapps fait partie des 5 startups les plus innovantes slectionnes par Microsoft pour prsenter leur innovation au Palais des Congrs dans le cadre des Techdays









*A propos de Allmyapps :*



Allmyapps (http://www.allmyapps.com) est le premier site grand public d'installation de logiciels en 1 clic. Allmyapps permet  tout utilisateur, mme le plus nophyte, de trouver, d'installer et de sauvegarder tous les logiciels dont il a besoin de manire simple, scurise et ludique. Cre en juin 2009 par Thibauld Favre et Arnaud Coulondre, la socit s'est donne pour mission de librer les utilisateurs des contraintes lies  la gestion des logiciels.

----------


## bestall666

Salut

L'ide est bonne mais tout est en anglais  ::furieux::  : meme si je comprends j'aime bien installer mes logiciels en franais .

C'est peut tre d au fait que le site est rcent!!!

En plus c'est pas les dernieres versions pour certains logiciels (java notamment)

----------


## Djug

tu parles du site ou des application ?

----------


## bestall666

> tu parles du site ou des application ?


le site est soit en franais soit en anglais (c'est paramtrable) mais l'ensemble des applicaions proposes sont en anglais

J'ai test l'installation des applis suivants : 

*firefox (version 3.6 en english)
*Adobe reader (version 9.2 en english) : les failles de scurit ne sont pas corriges dans cette version 
* Google Chrome (derniere version en english)
*JRE 1.6.15 alors que la 1.6.18 est sortie !!!!

----------

